

Are Google search results disappointing you? - raheemm

Over the last year I have noticed that Google search results are not as relevant as they used to be a few years ago. I often have to browse to page 2,3,4 of the search results page. But I remember often I could find what I needed in the top 3 search results on page 1.<p>Is it just me, or are you guys having similarly poor experience with Google search?
======
michaeldhopkins
I agree that results are worse for those who have not upped their search
ability. I use queries I used to never use, but I still get what I am looking
for on Page One.

P.S. - I do refine my queries more often now, so maybe I am not as good as I
just pretended to be.

